# December meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

With the holidays nearly upon us, I would like to suggest that we hold our December meeting on either the 10th or the 17th of December. The 24th and 25th are definately out for probably all of us  

I know some folks can't make Saturdays and some can't make Sundays and since the last two meetings have been on a Sunday I think maybe we should do this one on a Saturday. We can also look into holding the meeting a bit later in the day so maybe some of the folks that work on Saturday afternoons can make it. Just let me know your thoughts...

I can always host a meeting but if someone else wants to host it, it would be fine with me. Also, if we don't make the trip to the GWAPA meeting, would anyone be interested in holding our meeting on the 3rd? The GCAS Banquet is on the 3rd so that may be a conflict. 

I'm just throwing out some options...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Lauren offered to host if you all wanted to come up to columbus. We could then swing by my place, but staying there long would be difficult as there is no kitchen


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is there a specific day/time Lauren would prefer to host?

Tell her to get her butt on here and post sometime  

As far as I am concerned both her and Shelly are members of the club, even if they don't have a planted tank yet. No one siad you have to have a planted tank to join.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Lets see what what she says. I know she has some things in Dec, but i think she could find a date.

Yeah, she needs to post, dont know if she will or not. I think shes afraid were to serious, she should know better.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

MatPat said:


> With the holidays nearly upon us, I would like to suggest that we hold our December meeting on either the 10th or the 17th of December.
> I can always host a meeting but if someone else wants to host it, it would be fine with me. Also, if we don't make the trip to the GWAPA meeting, would anyone be interested in holding our meeting on the 3rd? The GCAS Banquet is on the 3rd so that may be a conflict.
> 
> I'm just throwing out some options...


I have been planning to attend and check out some other tanks and swap some plants and info with you folks for some time now,just haven't had the extra time between our meetings. If this one is held on a date other than the 3rd I am going to try to make it out,also depends on the weather. Saturdays or sundays are ok with me as long as I find a sitter for my kiddies I am good for either day.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since we are getting short on time with the holidays coming up, I will hold the December meeting at my place. That way everyone has as much time as possible to mark their schedules and plan for our last meeting. I now December can be a busy month for everyone!

I know Sean had mentioned that Lauren was willing to host the meeting but since we have not heard back from either Lauren or Sean yet, maybe we can hold the January meeting at Lauren's house. That will give Sean's tank a bit more time to grow in before he "shows it off"  

If we hold the meeting on the 17th, that gives everyone a little more than 2 weeks to figure out their schedules. If we hold it the 10th, that is just a little over a week. I would prefer to hold the meeting on the 17th at 2pm if that sounds good to everyone. I know a few won't be able to make it on a Saturday and a few can't make it on a Sunday. I'm not a big fan of Sunday meetings during football season.

Let me know how this sounds to everyone...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds good to me. So that plan we had about having the meeting at your house is happening sooner than expected huh? Should we pick it up that morning?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> So that plan we had about having the meeting at your house is happening sooner than expected huh? Should we pick it up that morning?


Hehehe, not quite yet. Unless I sell a helluva lot of plants in the next two weeks, there is no way I'm getting that 265g from Dave. The tank is priced right, it's the lights, filters and everything else that is going to be expensive!

However, if everyone wants to chip in and help me cover the costs, along with helping to move it into my basement it may be possible  Let me know the dimensions if you make it to Dave's  I may have to work on a cardboard mockup to see if it will even fit down the stairs!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Holy crap that would be a big tank! Yes ill help move it. 

Yeah, lauren is working two jobs right now so trying to get a day off is rough. One of them is retail so they also want her to work every weekend, sucks for her.

Would any one be interested in a trip to Cinci Discus that day? Maybe i could drive out to matt's earlier and then go from there if he doesnt mind.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That would be a big tank but I think I am going to have to wait on funds before I get it, unless of course everyone wants to chip in on the tank  

I was assuming Lauren may have trouble getting the time off and that is why I volunteered to host this meeting. Hopefully, after the holidays, work will slow donw for her and she will be able to host a meeting. 

I will start another thread on the Cincinnati Discus trip and see if there is enough interest. I would be willing to go but I think their Saturday hours are by appointment.


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Matt, please email directions to me -- it's been awhile
since I was at your house.

Still planning to see everyone, is it at 2:00 tomorrow?
Hoping all goes well at the vet's office today, so that
my tomorrow will be clear.

I can make a trip to Aquarium Adventure while I am
running errands late this afternoon, if anyone wants/
needs anything from there please let me know, I can
bring it to the meeting tomorrow as well.

Sandy


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I e-mailed directions to you and everyone else Sandy. There has been a slight change due to some road construction on Social Row Road. If you need more directions, let me know as I figured you would be coming up 48. 

The meeting is a 2pm and I will have a few snacks for everyone. Just bring along a beverage of your choice unless you want Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi, both being caffeine free.


----------

